# I got my mug!



## jeff (Jan 30, 2018)

Did you get your mug? Let us know. Bonus points for a creative mug shot.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 30, 2018)

Mine arrived yesterday.  Thank you, Jeff!


----------



## Scott (Jan 30, 2018)

Will there be extra points for those who have the most years mugs?  ;-)

Scott.


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2018)

Scott said:


> Will there be extra points for those who have the most years mugs?  ;-)
> 
> Scott.



Definitely! I've seen some pretty impressive collection photos.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 31, 2018)

Got my mug today. Looks great!

Thank you


----------



## edman2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Got my mug. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## eastern47 (Jan 31, 2018)

Jeff, received my mug today. Looks great !! Thanks for all the work you do to keep this site going !!!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 31, 2018)

Got mine today, might be my favorite


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 31, 2018)

*Mug Shot*

Got my mug!

I haven't gotten creative with it yet, but here's a quick mug shot:







I hope you like it,
Eric


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 31, 2018)

Received my goodies. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## jennera (Jan 31, 2018)

PenGoblin got hers!  Might have time this weekend to get a creative photo!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## g8trbone (Jan 31, 2018)

Arrived today. Looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## greenacres2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mug arrived today, nicer in person than the pics!!  

Just after I got it unboxed, our neighbor stopped by and asked to borrow a cup of cigars.  I thought it an odd request, but I try to be a good neighbor.  So, I loaded up what I had ready, put them in the closest vessel I had and took it to the door.  She wouldn't take it.  I asked her what the problem was and she just looked at me and said "SUGAR--I NEED A CUP OF SUGAR!!!!"  Earplugs--gotta remember to take them out when I open the door!!

earl


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 31, 2018)

Got my mug today Jeff. Box was in good condition. Got #18 as requested. I like this size mug the best. Not too big. Also like the shirts this year too. Thanks. As always well done.:good:


----------



## mark james (Jan 31, 2018)

I saw my Mug for about 3 minutes...  My Daughter likes Blue, coffee, and custom mugs .

But, I do have a shirt! 

All is well!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 31, 2018)

Received my box today!  Thank You Jeff!


----------



## pjkoths (Jan 31, 2018)

I got mymug today.  Thanks Jeff

Pete


----------



## Timber Ripper (Jan 31, 2018)

Got it..
Thanks Jeff


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 1, 2018)

Got mine -


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 1, 2018)

Mug and T-shirt arrived!  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mredburn (Feb 1, 2018)

Mine just showed up, Thank You.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks Jeff, mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## LouCee (Feb 1, 2018)

I got mine yesterday.


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 1, 2018)

Got mine today!  Just out of curiosity does any of your mugs say "IAP's Best Looking Member" on them?


----------



## JDennis (Feb 1, 2018)

I got mine.




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 1, 2018)

Got my #78 mug and the T-shirt, and decal and patch. :bananen_smilies051:
Now I have to go make a cup of coffee!
Thank you Jeff for all you do for IAP and the members. :good:
Gordon


----------



## Imaginethat (Feb 1, 2018)

Jeff, got my mug today. Thank you for all the work it took from start to finish to get the mugs, t-shirts and decals out.


----------



## socdad (Feb 1, 2018)

Got my mug this afternoon!


----------



## Grampy122 (Feb 1, 2018)

I got mine. Thanks Jeff

   Gordie


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 1, 2018)

USPS tracking says it was delivered. Still got 3 hours to work! :frown:


----------



## Dieseldoc (Feb 1, 2018)

*i got mu mug*

Jeff:
Got mine today!!!
Well done, thank you work you butt off to make it happen.
Cheers
Charlie
AKA dieseldoc


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 2, 2018)

*Mugged Again*

Got home and my box was on the dining room table. went out and fed the horses, hauled in fire wood, wife not feeling good so made her some soup. took care of water association billing and bills, prepped for tomorrows woodturner's meeting (I'm Pres), Voted on line for HOA business (VP there) made me some dinner and finally opened my package. Yahoo and thanks Jeff. Have to wait until Saturday morning for a special coffee brew to break it in.


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 2, 2018)

*My daughter claimed mine*


----------



## WIDirt (Feb 2, 2018)

You should really stop scaring your daughter so. All that hair standing on end!


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Feb 2, 2018)

I got mine this morning, Jeff. Thank you and thanks to everyone else that helped put this together.


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 2, 2018)

*mugs*

Got mine!


----------



## allunn (Feb 2, 2018)

I got my beautiful blue mug and tee yesterday. Thanks Jeff for all you and the support cast do to keep the IAP going. 

Tony


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 2, 2018)

How did Derek get to see my mug before it arrived????


----------



## Herb G (Feb 2, 2018)

Got my mug today. Thanks to one & all.


----------



## renichols (Feb 2, 2018)

Received my Thursday. Thanks again!


----------



## Bob in SF (Feb 2, 2018)

My mug arrived today - beautiful - thanks!

Gratefully, Bob


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Received my mug and T-shirt today, also. Thanks so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## CREID (Feb 3, 2018)

The New Phonebooks here! The New Phonebooks here!
Oh, wait. 
Nevermind it's just the IAP mug I ordered.


----------



## Burb (Feb 3, 2018)

Got #105 today, among other things. Thanks. 

Question: is it safe to put these mugs in the dishwasher?it didn’t say either way anywhere. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## asyler (Feb 4, 2018)

got my mug!,, thanks  i will get a pictures of him and his buddies!!


----------



## danrs (Feb 4, 2018)

Got my mug.  Thanks Jeff.  My number 70 is my age.


----------



## jeff (Feb 4, 2018)

Burb said:


> Got #105 today, among other things. Thanks.
> 
> Question: is it safe to put these mugs in the dishwasher?it didn’t say either way anywhere. Thanks.
> 
> ...



Absolutely yes. I've been running my 5th anniversary mug through the dishwasher a couple times a week for 9 years and you can't tell it from a new one. Microwave is fine too.


----------



## Burb (Feb 4, 2018)

jeff said:


> Burb said:
> 
> 
> > Got #105 today, among other things. Thanks.
> ...





Thanks for clarifying. I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 5, 2018)

My mug, t-shirt, and decal arrived today. It's a great thing to be able to support the IAP, that has done so much for me. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2018)

I got my package today also. Thanks!!

I stole Chuck's photo since my pkg had the same contents as his.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 5, 2018)

Okay, does the decal go on the inside or outside of the window? Don't want to mess it up goofing with it.


----------



## Gregf (Feb 5, 2018)

Mine came today.
Looks nice !

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Oldfolks (Feb 5, 2018)

Got mine today, Jeff. Thanks and the color is great.
Jerry


----------



## hcpens (Feb 5, 2018)

*I GOT MINE # 67*


----------



## greenacres2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I got my package today also. Thanks!!
> 
> I stole Chuck's photo since my pkg had the same contents as his.



Makes me wish i'd bought a shirt, I could have saved the film...er...bits & bytes. 
earl


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr Vic said:


> Okay, does the decal go on the inside or outside of the window? Don't want to mess it up goofing with it.



Inside! Peel off the light blue face. The letters are sticky. Press the lettering against the glass and rub. Then peel off the paper backing. Easy peasy. :biggrin:


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 6, 2018)

Got my mug, shirt and decal yesterday Jeff...Thank you!

no pic but still happened


----------



## jeff (Feb 6, 2018)

For those getting the die cut car stickers, here's an installation video:

[ytmini]2v7jQiGGrvk[/ytmini]


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 6, 2018)

Can I remove my last post? :redface:

Sorry Mr. Vic! Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks Jeff! Sounds like Chuck may need a new sticker. 

No problem Chuck...Both sides are sticky and now I can read the sticker from the inside :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr Vic said:


> Thanks Jeff! Sounds like Chuck may need a new sticker.
> 
> No problem Chuck...Both sides are sticky and now I can read the sticker from the inside :biggrin:



Good thing it's too cold here for me to mess with it. :biggrin: I still have mine intact :wink:


----------



## WriteON (Feb 6, 2018)

#145 is in the dishwasher. Will post photo while it being cleaned. That'll be creative hehe.


----------



## thepenfriend (Feb 6, 2018)

Received #40 yesterday!  Using Today while relaxing and reading the IAP board!  ...Thanks!


----------



## scotian12 (Feb 6, 2018)

Pleased to report that I received my mug today. It was a long trip but the packaging was supreme and no breakage. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Rachgard (Feb 7, 2018)

I got my mug!


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 7, 2018)

I got my #27 mug on Monday. This years color is really nice. Love it!

Wayne


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 7, 2018)

My new mug arrived Monday...Great color!  Thank you!


----------



## rwfish (Feb 7, 2018)

View in Gallery

 Got my goods! looks great, thanks,


----------



## jdmacdo (Feb 7, 2018)

*Got it*

My mug arrived on Monday.  It is now sitting with the 2011-2013 selections on my shelf at work.


----------



## rudya7 (Feb 7, 2018)

Got it, and just noticed I missed 07' and 11'.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 10, 2018)

I've been mugged !!!  Thanks Jeff....arrived safe and sound as always:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Feb 10, 2018)

skiprat said:


> I've been mugged !!!  Thanks Jeff....arrived safe and sound as always:biggrin:



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi ... I got my Mug and Decals 

  Thank You

   Brian


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Feb 19, 2018)

I got my first IAP mug!!!
I posted this separately a week or so ago. But was so glad to get the mug, shirt, and decal.  Thanks Jeff for all your help getting them.
Tony 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 19, 2018)

Our...my mug arrived several weeks ago but the box sat on the kitchen  table because the mug was a Valentine’s Day gift to me this year. I had to look at this box for the longest time...... On Valentine’s Day, I was allowed to open the box and found this most wonderful mug! The colors are fabulous, the detail work on the logo is stellar and the mug is silky smooth...no rough spots anywhere.

Thanks for another wonderful mug Jeff!!!


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Feb 19, 2018)

BRobbins629 said:


> Got mine -



WOW Bruce this is amazing to have all these mugs from different years. Now that is an impressive collection.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Feb 19, 2018)

Burb said:


> Got #105 today, among other things. Thanks.
> 
> Question: is it safe to put these mugs in the dishwasher?it didn’t say either way anywhere. Thanks.
> 
> ...



We put our IAP mugs in the dishwasher and haven't had a problem.


----------



## jeff (Feb 26, 2018)

Other than an order this morning that will go out tomorrow, everything should have been delivered. Let me know if you are wondering where your stuff is.

Even though the drawing is over, you can still get t-shirts, stickers, and I think there is one mug left. Check out our store


----------

